# Scenic carpenters



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

EthanB said:


> That was my first real career in construction. I was a lead carpenter for two different shops in Brooklyn doing theater, film and display work. My body still hates me for it.


Union shop.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Eaglei said:


> Union shop.


Huh? Was that a question?

The shops I worked in were not union. Only one real shop was at the time and they laid so many guys off that I ended up working with a bunch of them at our shop. When I did go union I joined the cabinet makers local of Carpenters and Joiners. I wasn't amazed by IATSE and they really didn't have many positions doing what I liked to do.


----------



## atvalaska (Jan 14, 2014)

cool guys... thanks for the info !!! beers to ya!!!


----------



## Ben Paul (Feb 15, 2014)

Mouth breathing flat builders. LOL. We only do commercials. Its a new company. All non union. I do get overtime pay.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Since this thread was made I have casually run into no less than three scenic carpenters.

Watch your backs. They're everywhere.


----------



## 20 and Out (Apr 11, 2010)

One right here. Pretty slow right now.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

You should build sets around town to advertise your services.

I'd be pretty stoked if I turned a corner in town and ran into a fake train station or something.


----------

